# برنامج نيرو اكسبرس Nero Express v.8



## اني بل (24 مارس 2010)

*اليكم اخواني اخف نسخة عرفها الحاسوب برأيي الا وهي
نسخة النيرو الرائعة Nero Express v.8 الي تستخدم في نسخ الاقراص الليزيرية الكوبي ومنها الدي في دي DVD and Copy CD 

**

*

*و البرنامج غني عن التعريف وذلك لاحتلاله المراتب الاولى عالميا في برامج نسخ الاقراص
ما الفرق في هذة النسخة الذهبية عن نسخ النيرو الاخرى؟
ج/الفرق هو الحجم ال هو بحدود ال 12 ميجا مما يجل Ram الحاسوب لايعاني او لايوجد ثقل عليه فالنيرو نحتاجه في الاستنتاخ ونسختي تقوم بذلك وهي نضيفه وكاملة وتم ازالة كل الملفات الثقيلة وهي الان بحجم 12 ميجا 

**

*

*والنسخ الاخرى كما يعرف الباقيين باحجام تتجاوز ال 300 ميجا مما يجعل Ram الحاسوب يهيء لهم مساحة كبيرة*
*ربما البعض يقول اصدار قديم الجواب هو الافضل برأيي لما فيها من مميزات وخفية وهذة مفيدة لكل حاسوب ذي مواصفات عادية واصحاب المواصفات القوية سيكون النيرو عندهم ريشة
اتمنى الاستفادة وادعوكم الى تحميلها

**

*
*صورة من الكمبيوتر للنسخة المعروضة

*





*





**

*

*Click Here*

*

*

*Click Here*


*هذا واتمنى الموضوع قد نال رضاكم*
*ويشرفني تواجدكم في موضوعي*
​


----------



## mounir (8 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## mounir (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا  لعدم  وجود البرنامج


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يونيو 2011)

الروابط دعائيه فين البرنامج​


----------

